# Ripped- Boxers Physique



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

trying to get down to a low body fat so i am proper ripped, 8-10% how long could this possibly take from say 17-18% and any tips on doing so? cardio the key?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Cardio

Clean diet.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

The time depends on your dedication to the job.

Low HR cardio before breakfast every morning followed by a low/lower carb diet.

Maybe some PWO cardio too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd introduce the PWO cardio after a good few weeks of morning fasted cardio.

45-60 mins fasted low intensity (125-135) cardio in the morning.

Then 30 mins PWO moderate intensity cardio after a few weeks if fat loss slows.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

so basically ealie morning cardio, an example of the type of phsqiue is micheal bisbing the ufc fighter, what body fat would you guess he is?


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

If you wana look like a boxer then train like one. Simple mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

1237matt said:


> If you wana look like a boxer then train like one. Simple mate


thats true but i dont want to fight type of thing, just want to do the weights and cardio side of things?


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

james4d said:


> thats true but i dont want to fight type of thing, just want to do the weights and cardio side of things?


all boxing gyms will allow you to train, just opt out of the fights when the sign up sheet gets passed around :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Bisping is probably 11-12% I'd say.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

rdfp22 said:


> Bisping is probably 11-12% I'd say.


thats my goal, got 4 months to do it, is it possible?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

It is possible but you're gonna have to work damn hard for it.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerrr ino, going to start ealie mornin cardio, would you say 5 times week is a must? and then weights after work in the pm, i dont want to put on loads of muscle just get my fat down am by no means fat fat now, but just loose fat on stomach and around neck area


----------

